# Have I valued these guns correctly?



## clivedexx (Jan 21, 2013)

First, let me say that I am not selling any of these guns here. These are valuations I have made for a widow that she will use as a basis for selling them on her own.

I am not selling these guns.

I would, however, like the community's opinion as to whether I have valued the guns correctly.

Any advice or suggestions as to where the best place to sell these guns in Washington State would be welcome.

Note: the image is large so it may take a few seconds to load. If you see only a small image in your browser, click on the image and it will enlarge to full size.

clivedexx.com/guns2.jpg


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I would call the lady right now and tell her to DON'T SELL ANYTHING yet. Those guns need some professional evaluation.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't know much about the older ones, but definitely too high on the Star PD, and the S&W 44.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Unless you are a professional appraiser, I'd tell the widow to spring for someone that is. 

If she is interested in selling them sooner or later, she's gonna need some paperwork on the firearms to back-up her prices. 

Bottom line, it will be money well spent.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

• Gun #1 is *not* a Ruger. It's an Astra 900, a Spanish military pistol, worth at least $800.00 (because of the holster, if it's original).
• Revolver #4 is either Belgian, French, or German. Most likely it is Belgian, but I would have to see *all* of its markings to tell for certain.
• Pistol #8 is Czech, I think: The CZ 1952. It's worth about $300.00, I believe.
(I hope that the Walker Colt is an Italian reproduction, because, in that condition, an original would be priceless.)

Because of the Luger and its holster, the Astra and its holster, the Colt Python, and a couple of others, _I strongly suggest that the widow needs the services of a reputable gun-auction house._
Such businesses will either send an appraiser to the home, or will appraise at their own premises after receiving the shipment from the owner.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I had an estate appraisal done a while back. Due to a long list of circumstances...they included my belongings in the appraisal as well.

Their 'expert' undervalued most of my arms. He didn't even come and look at any of them. They charged us $2700 to do it and said that 'half of the time' was spend on my arms. Considering their expert didn't come look at them and all he had to go on was my word and a few photos...I say be very careful of who you have value stuff. If he was trying to value my stuff, I would have lost money on the deal. I have one shotgun that is worth at least $1000 and he had never even seen one like it before...I had to tell him what it was. I have another pistol, an old flint lock....he had never seen one of them in person...just pictures. 

Just be sure and shop around for your expert.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...You should've demanded your money back. You probably still could.
Was the "expert" certified? If so, by what agency? I suggest that the certifying agency be notified of the appraiser's ignorance and malfeasance.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Are these your firearms? They are awesome and love the age on them... Classic stuff man


----------

